# Combyn helmet?



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I need a new lid. Anyone have Giro's Combyn helmet? It has some kind of new foam that is supposed to take multiple hits. Owned a couple Giro helmets before and like the way they fit. Thoughts.......comments.........general observations?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have one, it's nice. Coldish though. The venting works almost to well


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> I have one, it's nice. Coldish though. The venting works almost to well


For those of us who overheat easily that could be a good thing.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

cav0011 said:


> I have one, it's nice. Coldish though. The venting works almost to well


The ear pads can be removed......is that correct?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I have one too. I like it a lot and didn't find it to be too cold, but coldest temps I've been riding in were single digits F. I'm also always hot, so I found it to be perfect. 

The ear pads can be removed. There are snaps to the helmet on either side and a few plastic inserts that fit between the outer shell and inner padding that you can pull out. The ear pads also accommodate speakers -- fits most major brands. The Outdoor Technology Chips work in them. 

I'm really happy with the helmet so far. This is my first season snowboarding, so I don't have any experience using other helmets. I got mine in the matte black finish and I like it a lot. I also bought the Giro Blok goggles to go with it and they work perfectly. 

Let me know if you have any other specific questions and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the idea of a multi impact helmet. The "styrofoam" on the inside of the last couple, develops cracks, so I know they are compromised. Any other "softshell" helmets?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Agreed -- that was my main reason for purchasing the Combyn. I'm not aware of any other soft-shell / multi-impact helmets on the market right now. I'm guessing we'll see a bunch next season, but Giro seems to be leading on this front at the moment. I did a quick google search to confirm my suspicions and I couldn't find any other helmets. I'm sure there has to be something, but I couldn't find any. 

I'm not a helmet expert, so I can't say if the soft sell offers maximum protection, etc. It is functional, comfortable and appears to work from my own personal experience. Fortunately, I haven't had any head on collisions or other hard slams directly on my head yet and I hope to keep it that way. The Combyn gives me the peace of mind that I'm at least protected if something unexpected were to happen.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

The multi-impact helmets won't be as protective as the 1 time impact helmets, but they are nice for those smaller impacts. Also, if you smack your head really hard Giro still recommends replacing the helmet.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DrGwiz said:


> The multi-impact helmets won't be as protective as the 1 time impact helmets


Based on.............?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Different safety ratings.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> ^Different safety ratings.


Exactly.........different....not better. Euro ratings, American ratings....nowhere does it say one is better then the other. Testing standards for nonmotorized snowsport helmets are nearly identical.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

vinyl nitrile sucks

multi-impact helmets have been out for years, it's good to see companies finally taking notice that EPS is a shit foam

xps (like a styrofoam cup), eps (classic bike helmet), vinyl nitrile (classic hockey/football helmet), and EPP (the "new" stuff, multi-impact), as well as other proprietary multi-impact helmet foams


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Cav and devil-

Can either of you speak to ability to wear goggles under the helmet for this lid? Do-able? Better w/ goggles over the helmet?

Can you post pics of you guys wearing it? I've been eyeballing this helmet too. It's a new model I think so there's not much out there on it yet...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

legallyillegal said:


> vinyl nitrile sucks
> 
> multi-impact helmets have been out for years, it's good to see companies finally taking notice that EPS is a shit foam
> 
> xps (like a styrofoam cup), eps (classic bike helmet), vinyl nitrile (classic hockey/football helmet), and EPP (the "new" stuff, multi-impact), as well as other proprietary multi-impact helmet foams


Vinyl nitrile is what the combyn uses to absorb impacts I believe? Also with CE and ASTM certificates, there can be slight differences between them in terms of area of protection coverage etc. Many helmets have both certificates. With CE, there is also a class A and a class B. Again, A gives better protection coverage and can withstand greater drop height impacts I believe. Most snowboarding helmets are probably at the level of class B (better ventilation).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Went by the shop to check one out in person. First thing I notice, is the weight. Definitely heavier then a lot of the others. The fit kit is kind of a joke. Three different width pieces of foam for the back of the helmet. I was expecting a little more customization options. Pieces of foam slide behind a liner that is easily taken out and held with velcro. Ventilation does look extremely good....maybe to good. Suppose you could remove the liner and fashion something to close the holes. My Zeal goggles didn't fit the brim as well as I was hoping, but not a deal breaker. I did like the way the earpads snapped to the helmet. I've got a large noggin' and the fit was better then anything else in he store. Front to back fit is where most helmets come up short. They didn't have the color and size I wanted....so I didn't buy one. Still not sure.......


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

@sheepstealer - I wear my goggles outside the helmet, but you could wear under...really just personal preference. I don't have any pics of me wearing it, but I'm heading back to CO this weekend and will try to get some for you.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I got the Combyn for this season. So far I really like it. It is not a light helmet. Roughly the same weight as my Smith Hustle. Though I have found it to feel lighter on my head because the softness of it allows it to fit better. I have never felt hot in it even on a 50 degree day. The coldest I've ridden in was 15F. I just put a thin beanie under it and was fine. if you're trying it on in the store wear it for a few minutes. It seem it take a little head heat to soften it and really match the shape of your head.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

does anybody know smiths io goggles fit ?


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

I have this helmet as well, as a beginner I figured it would save me a lot of money in the long run, as I master the art of headbutting the mountain... And so far its worked out pretty well... I hit my head once pretty hard, barely felt anything (The whiplash was noticeable later on, though).

My head is pretty large (7 1/4" hat size), and the helmet fits perfectly. My thermal shirt has a hood built into it, and I just wear that under the helmet, and it keeps me perfectly warm... If I get too warm, I just take the hood off. Very good heat management on it.

I wear my helmet with a pair of Anon M2, they're a bit big for the helmet, with some slight adjusting they fit perfectly. I don't see the Smith I/Os being an issue for this helmet, but as someone previously mentioned, the helmet doesn't really have a brim along its brow.

The only thing bad about this helmet, is how crappy the goggle clip is... It works, but it feels extremely cheap compared to the rest of the helmet. It also locks your goggle's band/strap at a lower angle, than I would prefer.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I bought a Combyn. Fit better and lower profile then anything else I tried. Wore it for a day and half.......so far so good. Couple more days and maybe I'll post up some more thoughts.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Pics:


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

I love my Combyn helmet, the only thing I don't like is that the goggle clip can fall out easily, it doesn't snap in too well and can easily be pulled out.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe some kind of shim or double back sticky tape to keep the goggle clip in place? Mines pretty secure.........others in the shop......not so much. Diggin' the helmet......


----------

